# welche kurbel ist das?



## Priest0r (2. Februar 2007)

hallo,
kann mir jmd von euch sagen, was das für eine kurbel ist / sein könnte?






MfG


----------



## AerO (2. Februar 2007)

schwer zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (2. Februar 2007)

vll ne point


----------



## KingsCrown (2. Februar 2007)

vllt. ne fsa x-drive


----------



## rex_sl (2. Februar 2007)

ihr sollt nicht raten sondern sagen was es ist. ne fsa x-drive is nicht rund und hat die längenangabe eingestanzt.


----------



## KingsCrown (2. Februar 2007)

Es gibt ne runde Variante von der x-drive. Aber hast Recht, die haben das Logo und Länge eingestanzt


----------



## *Souly* (2. Februar 2007)

welchen achsdurchmesser hat die kurbel?


----------



## Priest0r (2. Februar 2007)

kann ich nich wirklich sagen, hab nur einen zollstock


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. Februar 2007)

Sieht stark nach standard-guter Taiwankurbel aus. Also ne Kue=Q zum Beispiel...oer auch ne alte DMR Chieftain. 
Meine alte Kue hat genau diese Stanzerei.


----------



## *Souly* (3. Februar 2007)

darum wär ja mal der achsendurchmesser interessant. kue=q hatte glaube einen sehr großen und die taiwan dinger hatten eine 20mm achse. x drive und so haben eine 19mm achse.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (3. Februar 2007)

auf der achse steht 36 teeth ich denk mal das schränkt die möglichkeiten ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (3. Februar 2007)

http://au-au.ru/item144671238_ramiona_stalowe_threecrank_bmx_nowka_tanio_.html#photo

wenn jemand russisch kann, vllt hilft ja das?! scheint genau dieselbe kurbel zu sein


----------



## Priest0r (3. Februar 2007)

die email adresse und ich glaube auch die wÃ¤hrung ist polnisch
oder haben die polen auch den euro 
vllt ist die seite auch nur alt
is bestimmt jmd im forum, der polnisch oder russisch kann 

Przedmiotem aukcji sÄ kultowe stalowe ramiona firmy THREECRNK 

hÃ¶rt sich ja fast so an, als obs stahlurbeln der firma threecrnk wÃ¤ren?

â¬: biete in dieser auktion die kult stahlkurbel von threecrank in der lÃ¤nge 165mm
vk 399,-

fragt sich nur ob der kerl bescheid weiÃ, was er da verkauft oder auch nur das hinschreibt, was auf der kurbel steht.


----------



## crossie (3. Februar 2007)

ich hab nach "threecrank" gegoogelt. weil das halt da auf den kurbelarmen da stand. mehr weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Priest0r (3. Februar 2007)

croissant schrieb:


> ich hab nach "threecrank" gegoogelt. weil das halt da auf den kurbelarmen da stand. mehr weiß ich auch nicht



hab ich dann auch mal gemacht.....
wenns eine echte firma wäre gäbe es wohl irgendwie ne seite oder so


----------



## ><Imperator>< (3. Februar 2007)

Hab mal en Freund aus Polen gefragt, was des heißt, und er meint sowas wie: "Ey alder, du suchst doch so en teil, so en Rahmen von Threecrank, oder?"
Weiß aber net, ob des jetzt stimmt..


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. Februar 2007)

Auf der Seite ist es ein Russisch-Polnisch-Mischmasch. "RAMIONA STALOWE THREECRANK BMX" scheint mir die Artikelbezeichnung zu sein. Es hat sich wohl um eine Onlineauktion gehandelt, wobei der Verkäufer ein Pole und das virtuelle Auktionshaus ein russisches ist. ja ja ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. Februar 2007)

Ach da: (ich kann zwar kein Polnisch, aber das scheint offensichtilich) "...firmy THREECRNK" - das heißt meiner Meinung nach so viel wie: "... der Firma THREECRNK".


----------



## rex_sl (3. Februar 2007)

auf alle fälle eine minderwertige bleischwere kurbel mit 20mm achse. gottseidank bekommt man dafür niergends lager zum nachkaufen. auf der chaka kurbel steht genau das gleiche auf der rückseite soweit ich das heute bei nem kumpel sehen konnte.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Februar 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> auf alle fälle eine minderwertige bleischwere kurbel mit 20mm achse. gottseidank bekommt man dafür niergends lager zum nachkaufen. auf der chaka kurbel steht genau das gleiche auf der rückseite soweit ich das heute bei nem kumpel sehen konnte.



Hat Felt nicht ne 20mm Achse? Dafür gibt es doch nachkaufbare Lager?


----------



## rex_sl (3. Februar 2007)

nein felt hat 19mm achse 20mm haben nur die ganzen taiwankurbeln. und bei sonem riesen durchmesser von der achse wird dir das tretlager niemals halten. geht ja schon bei 19mm und euro bb zu schnell kaputt


----------



## CDRacer (4. Februar 2007)

Doch doch, Felt hat 20 mm Lager im Angebot, solche hatte ich bis vor kurzem hier rumliegen, allerdings kann es sein, dass die aktuellen Felt Kurbeln keine 20 mm Achse mehr haben. Voxom hat / hatte auch mal 20 mm Achsen.


----------



## Standard125 (6. Februar 2007)

Es gab auch mal von Profile und GT baugleiche Kurbeln mit solchen Achsen;spätere Modelle hatten jeweils ihr Logo aufgstanzt.


----------

